# My new Oberon DX covers



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I got two of them. (I went a little crazy, what can I say?) I'm sure there are a few
people on here who will understand. 

I'll have to take better pictures. But this gives you some idea.

Tree of Life










Sky Dragon


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the Tree of Life. Is it saddle? It looks darker.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your new covers.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice.  I'm really starting to like those black on black designs.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

You did a great job picking them out. They are great as all the Oberon covers are. Congrats! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I am enjoying mine!!!!


----------



## nathan19 (Jul 10, 2009)

dang those look really nice!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very pretty! Enjoy your new covers.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

They look great.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the dragon in red but the black is GORGEOUS


----------



## wmgordon (Jul 16, 2009)

They look great, but how well do they work?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh that work great there is also a built in platform feature so you can read it standing up (horizontal) they are wonderful and a gorgeous work of art!!!!


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you all so much for you kind comments. 

jenni:  yes. it is the saddle color for tree of life. the picture is accurate in terms of the darker color.  i actually asked them to look to see if they had one that is darker. so i am not sure most of them are quite this dark.  i love it this way, though.

kevin, glad you like the black on black.  it is different and very beautiful in its own special way.  thanks for the comment.

patrizia. we have twins!!  i am very glad you like it in black too.  maybe you will do the honors of showing yours in red? love to see it.

wmgordon, they work exceptionally well. using it in platform mode is so great. very easy to achieve. and makes reading a real pleasure. also, i should mention,  they fold extremely flat when you put the cover behind the kindle. much flatter, in fact than the K2 cover. i had read in another thread that someone was concerned with that. 

great to hear from all of you!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I love the black on black!  Very sophisticated, yet with a twist!  Not as girlie as some of the covers (all brands) can be!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the saddle color leather.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

a couple more pics. with skin. the lights dull the colors of the skin unfortunately.
but you get the idea. in person, the skin is much darker and much more rich in tone.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the flash makes the black appear to be lighter than it is, but you need flash indoors.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I LOVE the combo, stunning together!


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

glad you like it, kool


----------



## fblau (Aug 8, 2009)

I just got my Oberon covers and skins.... so I thought I would post it here!










I discovered that the new Moleskine softcover notebooks fit PERFECTLY inside the Oberon cover... so the only thing else I am thinking of doing is adding some felt contact paper on the pack of it to better protect the Kindle screen!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

fblau said:


> I just got my Oberon covers and skins.... so I thought I would post it here!
> I discovered that the new Moleskine softcover notebooks fit PERFECTLY inside the Oberon cover... so the only thing else I am thinking of doing is adding some felt contact paper on the pack of it to better protect the Kindle screen!


Nice combo and great idea!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice, fblau.


----------

